# Blackmagic DeckLink output support



## KenleyC (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently experimenting with a variant of the two-computer streaming setup and I was wondering if the OBS Studio Blackmagic Design DeckLink plugin can be extended to support audio and video output over the DeckLink's HDMI/SDI output.

I want to send the output to a vision mixer without forcing a resolution change and want to use OBS Studio to handle game capture and downscaling (and handle the transcode/streaming elsewhere).  I saw that there was some earlier work [2] done on top of OBS Classic, but not for OBS Studio.

I looked at the OBS Studio source code, but I haven't seen any prior precedent for registering a plugin as both a source and output [3] or for non-FFMPEG outputs previously.

[1] https://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/1988680-broadcasting-with-two-computers
[2] https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/write-captured-frame-to-decklink-sdi-output.12540/#post-71653
[3] https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/blob/master/plugins/decklink/plugin-main.cpp#L160


----------



## tt2468 (Nov 24, 2016)

It would be amazing to see the ability to output program with audio to say a decklink mini monitor. If I could do that, OBS could easily become much more than software for encoding. We already have program and preview, all we need is multiview and program audio output. If anyone gets these features done, I would pay some good money lol


----------



## Eliott V. A. (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm upping an old thread because I really want to output the stream like the "projector" feature we got in the current OBS Studio.
I'm not a coder neither an english good speaking, but I can test everything, I got a good labs with 3 machines, Avermedia and Decklink cards plugged !
So please, can you make a plugin or something to get the output through the Decklink universe :-)


----------



## yosemity (Jun 9, 2017)

+1 for Eliott V.A. It would be perfect to realize possibility video/audio output through blackmagick cards.


----------



## Santos.Manilva (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi! i put the OBS signal through decklink mini monitor...

1) Download and install VLC Player (32bits)
2) Put "_libdecklinkoutput_plugin.dll" _in \your_vlc 32bits folder\plugins\video_output
Download here "https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/12678"
3) Open VLC (32bits) then activate in "Tool/preferences/" the Decklink output in Audio and Video tabs.
4) Open OBS and stream to your computer... https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-studio-send-an-udp-stream-to-a-second-pc-using-obs.455/
I use: my local ip, and the 8888 port... udp://localip:8888
container=mpegts
bitrate=15000
video codec=mpeg2video
and start a recording....

5) Close and reopen VLC(32bits) and open network stream, play the udp://@:8888 and thats it!!!

Sorry for my English!!


----------



## Tutejszy (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Santos.Manilva, what latency you get with this setup? can it be used as display right near the recorded scene?


----------



## Santos.Manilva (Aug 16, 2017)

Tutejszy said:


> Hi Santos.Manilva, what latency you get with this setup? can it be used as display right near the recorded scene?


About 2 seconds of latency on my pc... OBS [1080p] -> Decklink mini monitor [scale to PAL] -> Atem Tv Studio HD


----------



## spdyvkng (Nov 15, 2017)

Have you tried using the NDI plugin and create and NDI stream? I'm going to test tomorrow back at work, since I need to get it all out through SDI as well.


----------



## yosemity (Nov 22, 2017)

Santos.Manilva said:


> Hi! i put the OBS signal through decklink mini monitor...


Thanks for reply. But your solution is not output throught BM. My and Eliott V. A. task is video out to "projector" feature.


----------



## balte (Nov 25, 2017)

Some work regarding Blackmagic Decklink output has been done, see this PR: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/1043


----------



## SK115 (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't think I'm alone in saying that this is one of the most anticipated features in the works for this program. NDI is amazing and has covered many of the use-cases that decklink output provides, but there's so many ways this could help streamline workflows for more complex production setups. Exciting to see the work being done on that PR, hoping to see this included in an upcoming release sometime soon!


----------



## YannickB (May 17, 2018)

I am upping this threat as well, this would be fantastic to be able to output signal to Blackmagic Decklink. I have found this fork from *DDRBoxman* but could the feature be included in the main branch? 
Just a thought on that, might it be possible to tweak the OBS recording process so that the output path contains the blackmagic output device (eg. /dev/blackmagic/io0) instead of a real directory (eg. /home/user/ ) ?


----------



## dodgepong (May 17, 2018)

There is an open pull request for it here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1043

However, it still has some issues that DDRoxman will need to resolve before it can be merged.


----------



## hundlos (Feb 4, 2019)

is there any progress ? i have a use case with 10 decklink Inputs where i want to Output the final scene via decklink again. 

thanks


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, you'll notice that the PR I linked to above is merged. However, the UI component of the PR was omitted in lieu of an upcoming update to the whole output UI. If you want the temporary UI anyway, you can make a build with this PR yourself: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1502


----------



## QuestsandChaos (Feb 12, 2019)

Just checking in here.  I'm newish to OBS (not a programmer) and I would love this support.   Currently using a decklnk Duo for 4 inputs, but want to upgrade to a Quad to get 7 inputs and 1 output.   Is there an ETA on implemention?  how hard is it to use the code to make it work?  any tutorials or walkthroughs?  Just switched to Windows for better OBS performance.


----------



## hundlos (Feb 12, 2019)

yes - use the newest release candidate that has decklink ui included. 

i am just looking to get a button for this on the front page - ideally as dockable menu like the stats.


----------



## Tutejszy (May 4, 2019)

Confirm output works on version 23.1.0 with Blackmagic Intensity Shuttle (thunderbolt device)


----------



## GitHuber (May 12, 2019)

The same error, Intensity 4k not show in source.
Windows 10 64bit. I have downgrade to OBS version 22, work again
----
Fixed: Copy *win-decklink.dll *from plugin folder (22.x) replace with your 23.x.x version. Black Magic will work


----------



## andreviniciusf_ (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi. I'm not a programmer and I'm using Google Translate, so forgive my English. When I click on the "Tools" tab, then "Decklink Output", it appears to me: no properties available. What does it mean? I have OBS installed on another PC and it normally works with this function. I copied the output plugins from this other PC and it still didn't work. Can someone help me?


----------



## asperi (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi, any way to get 708 captions out the Decklink SDI?  Thanks!


----------

